# Who Am I?



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm Captain Jack, the newest member of the household! After a stint away from BP's, my owner realized that a reptile house isn't complete without a ball python



















Peek









A









Boo!


















PS...... I hate my name


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool ball python, I like the coloration. What do you feed it?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very unusual coloration. Thanks for sharing.

Stuart


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Very Striking Colors! I LIKE!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

nice piebald grete


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. What beautiful, contrasting colours. The whites are so white.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I luv the marking on this BP!!!
I can see why you picked him up.

Keep us updated as he grows.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful. your posts really make me pine for my snakes... in a good way


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh wow - woowowowwww. He's gorgeous!! 
Congrats!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments  I'll pass it on to Capt. Jack. 

He took his first fuzzy rat yesterday! In the past, I'd had issues with ball pythons being problem feeders. Only taking rats of a certain colour (no whites), or species (african soft furs), or status (live, fresh killed).... needless to say, I'm thrilled that he's taken a white frozen thawed meal!


----------

